# Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?



## Pokerclock (29. Juni 2008)

*Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

Ich wollte mal wieder Sim City 3000 zocken, musste aber feststellen, dass es unter Win XP nicht läuft (habe nicht die Deutschland-Version).

Soweit so gut dachte ich. Installiere ich es halt unter Win ME.

AMD Athlon 1400
Radeon 9600 SE
1GB RAM

Aber auch hier ging nix. Installieren ist ohne Probleme möglich. Aber sobald ich das Spiel über die .exe starten will, setzt sich mein LAufwerk in Gang, es erscheint kurz die Sanduhr und das wars.

Soweit ich mich erinnern konnte, habe ich mal auf dem Rechner gespielt (damals noch mit einer Geforce 2 MX400).

Komisch finde ich auch, dass sich die Demo-Videos nicht mehr ohne Probleme abspielen lassen (nur mit manueller Auswahl und dem VLC-Player gehts, ohne Ton)

Treiberwechsel hat nicht funktioniert.

Also was könnte es sein?

1. Das Betriebssystem?

2. Die "moderne" Grafikkarte?

3. Ein Disk-Schaden?

4. Hilft ein Win98?

5. Bin ich zu blöd?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## RedBrain (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

Ich kann SimCity 3000 ausprobieren.

System:
AMD sempron 2800+ (Sockel A)
Radeon 9500 Pro
1 GB Ram

ich melde dich so schnell, wenn das läuft oder nicht...

€: Sim City 3000 läuft ohne probleme



> Also was könnte es sein?
> 
> 1. Das Betriebssystem?
> 
> ...



1. du hast kein problem mit dein Betriebsysteme

2. läuft auch, wie meine Grafikkarte

3. das weiss ich nicht. ist dein cd sauber ohne kratzer?

4. ab WIndows 95 läuft es auch

5. nein das nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

Hast du auch auf Win ME getestet?

Das Betriebssystem ist so eine Sache für sich. Win ME eben. Denke aber nicht, dass es daran liegt.

Graka können wir somit mal ausschließen 

Die CD sieht aus, wie frisch gekauft. Da ist kein einziger Kratzer drauf. Jedoch ist das Ding auch schon acht Jahre alt. Den gepressten CDs gibt man im Allgemeinen bis zu 10 Jahren, bis der Datenverlust kommt. Das wäre mehr als ärgerlich.

Dummerweise hab ich nichts älteres als Win ME.

Ob wir Punkt 5 ausschließen können? Ich weiß ja nicht.

Interesse deine Version günstig abzugeben?

Hast du die Möglichkeit, die Demos unter Win XP zum Laufen zu bringen? Könnte ein erstes Indiz sein, für eine defekte CD.

EDIT

Könntest du mir die .exe kopieren und hochladen? Vielleicht hat die nen Schlag.


----------



## mFuSE (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> .....Aber auch hier ging nix. Installieren ist ohne Probleme möglich. Aber sobald ich das Spiel über die .exe starten will, setzt sich mein LAufwerk in Gang, es erscheint kurz die Sanduhr und das wars....





halt dich mal fest ..... SimCity 3000 läuft selbst unter Vista64 einwandfrei 



Es hört sich ganz danach an das mal wieder der Super Kopierschutz das Problem ist ... und nicht das Spiel selbst ... EA halt ...



Eine Möglichkeit:
Erstelle ein perfektes Image von deinen Orginal CDs und lade die über gewisse Tools ...

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die 3 Jahre hinter Gitter Methode - umgehe gleich direkt den Kopierschutz indem die .exe ersetzt wird durch eine NoCD Version...


Musst halt abwägen ob es Wert ist dafür in den Knast zu gehen um dein altes Original Spiel spielen zu können


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

Vermutlich läuft die Deutschland-Version bei dir.

Methode 1 wird gleich ausprobiert. Hoffe das die Tools auch unter Win ME laufen.

Methode 2 ist nicht weiter schlimm, wenn ich nachweisen kann, dass ich die Original-Version habe und die Inkompatibilität durch den auf dem Datenträger befindlichen Kopierschutz besteht. Kurzum es wäre mir egal.

Solln se mich wegen Sim City 3000 in den Knast werfen. Das gibt ne geile News und nen interessanten Blog dann von mir.

*EDIT

*Also die erste Möglichkeit habe ich ausprobiert. Alc. und DeaT funktionieren nicht unter Win ME. kennt jemand Programme die unter Win ME laufen und Images einbinden können?


----------



## nfsgame (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

ältetre versionen von DaeT und Virtual CD laufen.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

Also die erste Möglichkeit hat schon mal nicht funktioniert. Virtuelle Laufwerke haben das gleiche Ergebnis zur Folge.

Bleibt noch die zweite Möglichkeit.

*EDIT*

Torrent dauert etwas, morgen gibt es mehr Infos.


----------



## Klutten (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

Ich möchte die Beteiligten mal auf unsere Regeln hinweisen. Diskussionen zu NoCD-Patches oder Möglichkeiten von Torrent Downloads gehören nicht hier ins Forum.

*3 Strafpunkte werden für folgende Tatbestände vergeben*



 Urheberrechtschädigende Inhalte (Warez (= Raubkopien), Cracks (= kleine Programme zum Knacken von Software), File Sharing, Mitschnitte von Programmen im Fernsehen, im Radio oder im Internet) und Anleitungen zur Erstellung solcher Inhalte.
 

 Es gibt hier keinerlei Support für Programme, die nach dem neuen Urheberrechtsgesetz (Sept. 2003) wegen des Umgehens von Kopierschutz als illegal einzustufen sind: CloneCD, Alcohol, DVD Shrink, DVD Decrypter etc. Hier findet ihr die aktuelle Indexliste.
 

 Fragen zur Umgehung von Kopier- oder Registrierungsmechanismen oder Fragen zur Installation von unrechtmäßig erworbener Software werden kommentarlos gelöscht oder gesperrt.
 
Haltet euch bitte daran, und beschränkt euch hier auf die Probleme, die legal von der Community gelöst werden können.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

Sorry von meiner Seite aus. Auch wenn man Eigentümer der Software ist, bleibts halt Dunkelgrau.

Thread kann geclosed werden.


----------



## Klutten (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

Hier im Thread darf ruhig weiter diskutiert werden. Es wäre doch schön, wenn das Problem gelöst wird. Vermeidet aber bitte folgende Themen: ...NoCD-Patch ...Daemon Tools ...Torrent ...usw. Das ist treffenderweise tiefstes Dunkelgrau.

Hier musste ich aber auch schmunzeln: 


			
				mFuse schrieb:
			
		

> ...wäre die 3 Jahre hinter Gitter Methode.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sim City 3000 nicht lauffähig auf Win ME?*

OK. Lösung gefunden...

Ein Windows 98.

Oder Sim City 3000 Deutschland (läuft auch unter XP)

Wer keins hat, schreibt mir eine PN.


----------

